# Camo Jon boat



## Coastieblack

Camo Jon boat stolen from an active duty service member on thanksgiving with a brand new 9.9 mercury outboard. If you see a grass camo v haul 14' Jon boat with a mercury outboard please contact me. Reward if found!!!!!!


----------



## ThaFish

Some people are just plain shitty... sorry to hear that man. I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## reel talent

I can't stand thieves, I will keep my eyes out and guns loaded :2guns:


----------



## Hopin4aboat

About how old is the motor and is it camo also. I'm looking to buy one so I'm searching from tally to Mississippi and if I come across something that matches I'll let you know.


----------



## Coastieblack

2013 9.9 hp mercury the boat has a black deck and inside, I appreciate the help guys. I hope who ever stole if gets what's coming to them for stealing my boat on thanksgiving day while I was on duty.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Was this in pensacola ? I live in Seminole Al. I will certainly be looking out for your boat over in my neck of the woods. I hope you get your boat back.


----------



## Coastieblack

Yessir in pensacola


----------



## Realtor

have any pictures? that may help... I will be in the Perdidio Tuesday and on the water in the bays and ICW wed and Thursday this week.


----------



## benjarmouche

Thieving scum. Hope they get their boat back.


----------



## Coastieblack

Here's the boat and the kind of motor I had on it


----------



## Coastieblack

This is the boat


----------



## SaltWaterBuck

some people.........itll come around n they will get theirs hope you get ur boat back bud ill be keepin my eyes open


----------



## seabiscuit

Man, that was a good looking boat
. I'm thinking about painting mine some ugly color just to keep the thieves from eyeballin it.


----------



## FishWalton

I certainly know how you feel about thieves. Recently I was robbed over $2,000 of tackle from my garage. 2 out of a dozen rod/reels were found in the attic of a meth lab where apparently my gear had been traded for drugs. So far the thief has not been caught and the only thing the cops have are a couple of guys with possession of stolen property, plus the drug charges of course. 
Would you believe I'm having to be aggressive to get the police to prosecute the guys for possession!!! After over 2 months charges have still not been filed....but I'm not going away and forget it, and they know that.


----------



## Gstring706

Sorry to hear this man, hope it turns up. We had a 15ft jon stolen a couple years ago, its terrible. This is the worst time of the year for it too. Hard to believe but I am literally going out side and having to run people off at gun point almost weekly! and I live in a rural area. It is crazy what is going on.


----------

